# Open Relay!



## cokotech (16. Dez. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ISPConfig auf Fedora 6 nach der Anleitung installiert, die man als Verweis auf www.ispconfig.de findet.
Leider stelle ich nun fest, dass laut Abuse Relay Test mein Server (Postfix) ein Open Relay Server ist.
Im Gegensatz zu qmail, wo man diverse, einfach zu verstehende, Anleitungen findet, blicke ich hier nicht ganz durch.
Was kann ich tun um das zu verhindern ohne gleich den gesamten Transfer zu stoppen.


Hier der Test:
>>> RSET
<<< 250 2.0.0 Ok
>>> MAIL FROM:<spamtest@abuse.net>
<<< 250 2.1.0 Ok
>>> RCPT TO:<support@xxxx.de>
<<< 250 2.1.5 Ok
>>> DATA
<<< 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
>>> (message body)
<<< 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 3E24012481AF


.... und die Mail wurde auch ausgeliefert!

Hier die conf
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/sbin
config_directory = /etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
home_mailbox = Maildir/
html_directory = no
inet_interfaces = all
mail_owner = postfix
mailbox_command =
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq.postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
myhostname = uhweb15105.united-hoster.com
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases.postfix
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.5/README_FILES
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.5/samples
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix
setgid_group = postdrop
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
smtpd_use_tls = yes
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du Deinen Server wirklich nach der Anleitung installiert hast, ist er kein OpenRelay Server und laut Deinem main.cf Auszug relayt er auch nicht.

Ich vermute mal, Du hast Deinen Server vom localhost aus getestet oder aber Du hast eine Domain zum testen verwendet, die auf dem Server konfiguriert ist. Damit kannst Du aber nicht feststellen, ob es ein OpenRelay ist, da Du von IP 127.0.0.1 immer versenden kannst und natürlivh auch zu lokalen Domains.



> Im Gegensatz zu qmail, wo man diverse, einfach zu verstehende, Anleitungen findet, blicke ich hier nicht ganz durch.


Dann nimm doch einfach QMail undverwende nicht ISPConfig  Oder aber, Du nimmst einfach den perfect setup guide für ISPConfig, der auch auf ispconfig.de verlinkt ist.


----------



## cokotech (16. Dez. 2007)

Hallo!


Hmmm.... nein ich habe es "testen lassen" auf abuse.net. Die liegen nicht auf meinem Server 

Ich habe extra ISPConfig genommen, weil es relativ übersichtlich und nicht so aufgequellen ist. Vorher habe ich Plesk benutzt (und zahle wohl auch dafür :-( )

Also ich habe den Links zu ANleitung für Fedora6 genommen, der au der ISP Seite ist. Und mag die Config auch okay sein... aber er tut's scheinbar doch ... heul....


Gruß Sven.


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2007)

Poste bitte mal den Output von:

netstat -tap


----------



## cokotech (17. Dez. 2007)

Klar... kein Thema..... habe mysql und und teamspeak raussgenommen.

Gruß Sven


```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State PID/Program name 
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdomain:2208 *:* LISTEN 2710/hpiod 
tcp 0 0 *:25026 *:* LISTEN 3594/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 *:25250 *:* LISTEN 3251/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 *:14505 *:* LISTEN 3251/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 *:mysql *:* LISTEN 2877/mysqld 
tcp 0 0 *:940 *:* LISTEN 2454/rpc.statd 
tcp 0 0 *:sunrpc *:* LISTEN 2428/portmap 
tcp 0 0 *:hosts2-ns *:* LISTEN 3603/ispconfig_http 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-ho:domain *:* LISTEN 3968/named 
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdomai:domain *:* LISTEN 3968/named 
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdomain:ipp *:* LISTEN 2732/cupsd 
tcp 0 0 *:smtp *:* LISTEN 334/smtpd 
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdomain:rndc *:* LISTEN 3968/named 
tcp 0 0 *:14556 *:* LISTEN 3594/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdomain:2207 *:* LISTEN 2715/python 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:48789 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 VERBUNDEN 4034/perl 
tcp 1 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:43168 download.fedora.redhat:http CLOSE_WAIT 3297/python 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:48777 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 VERBUNDEN 3897/perl 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:36553 213-133-100-77.client:15056 VERBUNDEN 4054/perl 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:42416 uhweb15105.united-host:smtp TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:45509 213-133-100-77.client:12100 VERBUNDEN 4169/perl 
tcp 1 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:43032 at16.physik.fu-berlin.:http CLOSE_WAIT 3297/python 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:48788 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 VERBUNDEN 4025/perl 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 uhweb15105.united-hos:48777 VERBUNDEN 3594/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 uhweb15105.united-hos:48789 VERBUNDEN 3594/server_linux 
tcp 1 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:52612 proxy3.fedoraproject.o:http CLOSE_WAIT 3297/python 
tcp 1 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:38648 MERCANT.UNI-MUENSTER.D:http CLOSE_WAIT 3297/python 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-hos:25026 uhweb15105.united-hos:48788 VERBUNDEN 3594/server_linux 
tcp 0 0 *:imaps *:* LISTEN 3004/dovecot 
tcp 0 0 *:pop3s *:* LISTEN 683/pop3-login 
tcp 0 0 *:4999 *:* LISTEN 2751/sshd 
tcp 0 0 *:pop3 *:* LISTEN 683/pop3-login 
tcp 0 0 *:imap *:* LISTEN 3004/dovecot 
tcp 0 0 *:http *:* LISTEN 3692/httpd 
tcp 0 0 *:ftp *:* LISTEN 24179/proftpd: (acc 
tcp 0 0 ::1:rndc *:* LISTEN 3968/named 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http p54BA0AA1.dip0.t-ipco:62705 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:pop3 brln-4db1bfc9.pool.eins:pdp TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http c80-216-208-140.bredba:3324 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:pop3 brln-4db1bfc9:proshare-mc-1 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http dslb-084-058-017-235.:18251 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http p54BA0AA1.dip0.t-ipco:62707 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http dslb-084-058-017-235.:18252 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:pop3 brln-4db1bfc:netview-aix-12 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http p5498F89E.dip.t-diali:camac TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:4999 brln-4db1bfc:netview-aix-10 VERBUNDEN 785/1 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http c80-216-208-140.bredba:3325 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:http c80-216-208-140.bredba:3323 TIME_WAIT - 
tcp 0 0 uhweb15105.united-host:pop3 brln-4db1bfc9:proshare-mc-2 TIME_WAIT -
```


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Bist Du sicher, dass auf Deinem Server im Moment postfix läuft und kein anderer smtp daemon?

Wenn Du postfix benutzt, hast Du normalerweise folgende Zeile:


```
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      30049/master
```
und nicht:


```
tcp 0 0 *:smtp *:* LISTEN 334/smtpd
```
Das würde auch erklären, warum er trotz der oben gezeigten postfix Konfiguration relayed.


----------



## cokotech (18. Dez. 2007)

Hai!


Also langsam komme ich durcheinaner... fakt.... (ich hatte ein kleines Spamproblem, jedoch von einem Benutzer und nicht durch nen gehacktes relaying) ist, mit postqueue -p sehe ich die Nachrichten und mit einem ähnlichen Befehl (verlegt....) konnte ich sie löschen!
Bei ISPConfig ist auch Postfix eingestellt.


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (18. Dez. 2007)

Tach nochmal!

Hattest wohl recht.... ich habe mal yum remove sendmail gemacht.... und nun relayed er nicht mehr (haha ja ich habe probiert... er sendet und empfängt noch). Eventuell war beides installiert? Wundert mich, dass das überhaupt funktioniert hat.


Gruß Sven.


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Bei Fedora geht dass leider, da yum nicht in der Lage ist, die Abhängigkeiten korrekt aufzulösen. Debian (apt) z.B. erkennt selber, dass Du nur einen MTA auf einmal haben kannst.

In der ISPConfig Anleitung für Fedora steht drin, dass Du sendmail deaktivieren musst 

http://www.howtoforge.com/installing_a_lamp_system_with_fedora_core_6_p5

(ca. Mitte der Seite, wo postfix und dovecot aktiviert werden)


----------



## cokotech (19. Dez. 2007)

Hallo!


Ja... und da ich den nCode immer rausskopiere (damit ist das Fing fast wie nen Installationsscript) habe ich das sicher auch getan.... und vermutlich wurde er beim nächsten Reboot wieder gestartet?!?!?!
Am besten in die Anleitung direkt einfügen "yum remove sendmail"....


Gruß sven!


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Die Zeile:

chkconfig --levels 235 sendmail off

sorgt dafür, dass sendmail nicht mehr gestartet wird. Außer Dein Server läuft auf einem anderen Runlevel als 2, 3 oder 5.


----------



## cokotech (19. Dez. 2007)

Ne, läuft auf Runlevel 3.... hmm komisch.... naja Hauptsache es funxt jetzt!


Gruß Sven!


----------

